# no iphone driver trying to transfer pics from friends iphone to my pc usinwindows xp



## NetDizzyBlonde (Jul 23, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3199 Mb
Graphics Card: ALL-IN-WONDER X800 XL, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476929 MB, Free - 419170 MB; F: Total - 190771 MB, Free - 164509 MB;
Motherboard: MSI, MS-7236
Antivirus: PC Cleaner Pro, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Disabled


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

It should show up under my computer as a connected camera as long as the phone is plugged in to the computer and is powered on. If it is not showing up there is a problem with your computer and not the phone as the phone software/drivers in this regard are pretty simple, it works the same way as any digital camera. 

Try connected to a different computer and see if it works to be sure whether or not the phone is at fault. 

You can also email the photos 5 at a time, or if you are running the newest software you can create a shared photo stream with public page, and send your friends pictures a website you can download them from.


----------

